# My aquarium circa 2000



## oldwhitewood (9 Oct 2008)

An interesting find from one of my friends last night, he sent me a picture I had taken of my planted tank 8 years ago. I had forgotten completely about it but seeing it now brings back both warm memories and a lot of amusement actually about how little I knew. 






Note the plain aquarium gravel substrate but interestingly pressurised CO2 so at least I had something right! I remember that JBL CO2 set it was really good actually, can't remember what happened to it now. I think after I had this tank for a bit I got a Rio 125.

In retrospect I don't think it's that bad


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2008)

it does look good, obviously your stuff now is lots better!  Bet that co2 system wasnt cheap 8 years ago!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Oct 2008)

Great for a first effort mate!  

Mine was filled with non-aquatics and I was scared of CO2...


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Oct 2008)

I'd actually tried to do a planted tank far earlier than that, in 1993 really when I became very influenced by a tank I saw in an issue of Fishkeeping Answers. I bought a 3 foot tank and had it running with an undergravel filter and powerhead, I remember it had a bit of bogwood in it and loads of amazon swords, complete with yellowing leaves and brown spots.


----------



## Ark (13 Oct 2008)

thats a nice angel

what size was the tank he looks a bit cramped..

still better then my first attemp


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Oct 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> thats a nice angel
> 
> what size was the tank he looks a bit cramped..
> 
> still better then my first attemp



70litre. I'm sure Neil now knows it wasn't ideal


----------



## oldwhitewood (15 Oct 2008)

Yeah I had to move him into my friends 3 footer where he or should I say she as it turned out bred and produced a lot of fry. She was absolutely tough as old boots and lived for years in my mates tank.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

When I look back at the first tank I got 5 years ago, I remember wondering my the anubias I got didn't do very well, despite me pushing it deep into the substrate after each water changes and why the leaves on my Mondo Grass (Ophiopogon japonicus var) where dieing    

Sam


----------

